# WorldMark using Docusign?



## Eric B (May 26, 2020)

I recently purchased a WM account through eBay from a non-broker and was just asked if it is okay to provide them with my email address so that the closing can be accomplished through docusign.  Quite a step for Wyndham Destinations and it beats the heck out of trying to find a notary that will accomplish the transfer.  Hopefully this goes through this way; that would make things much simpler for me.  Has anyone else had this experience for a resale?  I also purchased a small Wyndham Bali Hai contract and am hoping they accomplish the closing the same way.


----------



## samara64 (May 27, 2020)

Yes, I did use Docusign with them recently. Only straight transfers no combos or splits.


----------



## Synergy (May 28, 2020)

Curious to see if this has any effect on transfer times...


----------



## Eric B (Jun 30, 2020)

Update - received and signed the transfer paper work using Docusign on June 12; completion letter is in today's mail = 18 days for the transfer time.  Probably would have been quicker if they had emailed the notification; I was able to access a previously purchased account transferred with paper copies about 3 days before I got the completion letter because they had emailed the transfer company that accomplished it - had to call Owner Services to fix the account default email and reset the password; I'm waiting for them to open and will call them this morning to do the same again.  Bottom line is that it was about a X week transfer (from signing )this way.

Update below - I had the wrong contract in mind.  Also, Owner Services is a bit slow getting through to as they are working at home.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 1, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Update - received and signed the transfer paper work using Docusign on June 12; completion letter is in today's mail = 18 days for the transfer time.  Probably would have been quicker if they had emailed the notification; I was able to access a previously purchased account transferred with paper copies about 3 days before I got the completion letter because they had emailed the transfer company that accomplished it - had to call Owner Services to fix the account default email and reset the password; I'm waiting for them to open and will call them this morning to do the same again.  Bottom line is that it was about a 2 week transfer (from signing )this way.



I spoke too soon; turns out the account that got through the transfer process was one I had given up on that I got free from Timeshare Nation.  I'm not sure when WorldMark actually received the transfer documents for that one, but on May 27th the TSN broker told me that they hadn't received the signed versions from the prior owner (and it was beyond the 30-day transfer document validity period), so they could not have been submitted before then.  In any case, this was a quick one, at most 5 weeks given the information I have on the transfer document submittal date.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 6, 2020)

Ok, I just got the confirmation for the transfer I did using Docusign.  The letter is dated June 21, though there isn't a postmark date to confirm when it was actually mailed.  So the transfer actually took only 9 days from my June 12 signing, though they didn't get the word all the way to me until today, July 6.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2020)

I have used DocuSign for a few of my deeds and it worked great. I also used it when we purchased our condo in Hawaii. That went well also.


----------

